# New to Braid - Knot Suggestions



## bferg (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi - I recently spooled up with braid for the first time. Any suggestions for knots tied to terminal tackle other than the Palomar?

Thanks in advance


----------



## digiRAMbo (Dec 16, 2015)

I keep it simple for braid to terminal - improved clinch. I have not lost a rig due to knot failures (yet) with improved clinch.

But based on what you are slinging and what lb test braid line you are using, you may want to add mono/fluoro shock leader. My line snapped a couple of times when I first started using braid because I didn't use a shock leader with 20lb braid.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Braid to terminal will get less fish than using a leader .


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

I'd go with a FG knot to mono or fluorocarbon then terminal


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

for braid a uni knot is very good for terminal tackle.......a uni-uni is great for joining braid to braid
clinch is not reccommended for braid
j have no issue with braid to terminal ......catch just as much as everyone else


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

double post.....duh


----------



## bferg (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks, all. I appreciate the feedback.


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

X's2 on using an FG and a mono shock leader.
js


----------



## digiRAMbo (Dec 16, 2015)

fish bucket said:


> for braid a uni knot is very good for terminal tackle.......a uni-uni is great for joining braid to braid
> clinch is not reccommended for braid
> j have no issue with braid to terminal ......catch just as much as everyone else


Out of curiosity, why do you say clinch is not recommended? Not sure if it makes a huge difference, but I've been using *improved *clinch on braid (usually to a swivel) with 100% success (no knot failure).

FG knot, I'm still learning, so I lost a few lures because the knot became loose mid-cast. It's probably the most time consuming. I use it mostly on baitcasters, because of the smaller guides.

Uni-to-uni is also very good for braid to mono in my opinion (also no knot failures yet).


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

fg is simple, just time consuming, they recommend 20 wraps, I use 50.
js


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

digiRAMbo said:


> Out of curiosity, why do you say clinch is not recommended? Not sure if it makes a huge difference, but I've been using *improved *clinch on braid (usually to a swivel) with 100% success (no knot failure).
> 
> FG knot, I'm still learning, so I lost a few lures because the knot became loose mid-cast. It's probably the most time consuming. I use it mostly on baitcasters, because of the smaller guides.
> 
> Uni-to-uni is also very good for braid to mono in my opinion (also no knot failures yet).


 There is a way on one of the videos that I have seen and have tried that cuts time ONCE YOU GET IT DIALED IN,fg is no problem.. Uni knot is a GREAT backup if you can not tied the fg.. As far as original question,YES, use uni to connect terminal tackle to braid.. Improved clinch is NOT what I would use on braid,but that's just me I guess.. Also,jmho,listen to those that say connect a mono or floro leader to braid...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

digiRAMbo said:


> Out of curiosity, why do you say clinch is not recommended? Not sure if it makes a huge difference, but I've been using *improved *clinch on braid (usually to a swivel) with 100% success (no knot failure).
> 
> FG knot, I'm still learning, so I lost a few lures because the knot became loose mid-cast. It's probably the most time consuming. I use it mostly on baitcasters, because of the smaller guides.
> 
> Uni-to-uni is also very good for braid to mono in my opinion (also no knot failures yet).


 There is a way on one of the videos that I have seen and have tried that cuts time ONCE YOU GET IT DIALED IN,fg is no problem.. Uni knot is a GREAT backup if you can not tied the fg.. As far as original question,YES, use uni to connect terminal tackle to braid.. Improved clinch is NOT what I would use on braid,but that's just me I guess.. Also,jmho,listen to those that say connect a mono or floro leader to braid...


----------



## Jwalker (Jan 18, 2014)

Before i started saltwater fishing, a clinch and imp clinch were the only knots i had ever tied. I have seen the imp clinch work with braid on 10" bass up to 40+" musky and pike. That being said, in the last 5 years of saltwater fishing i have never tied an imp clinch. Been learning all the different knots and using them. Uni seems to get the most use now. If i am tying braid to terminal i use the palomar. Drumdum where is he video on the FG you are talking about? That is the next one i want to learn.


----------



## digiRAMbo (Dec 16, 2015)

Jwalker said:


> Before i started saltwater fishing, a clinch and imp clinch were the only knots i had ever tied. I have seen the imp clinch work with braid on 10" bass up to 40+" musky and pike. That being said, in the last 5 years of saltwater fishing i have never tied an imp clinch. Been learning all the different knots and using them. Uni seems to get the most use now. If i am tying braid to terminal i use the palomar. Drumdum where is he video on the FG you are talking about? That is the next one i want to learn.


I am reading that people don't use improved clinch on braid, but there's really no explanation on the reason. I would like to know the reason so that I know whether I should switch or not.

Like I said, for me, it hasn't failed me yet. I used it often this spring (it was between "braid -> swivel -> mono with drop loops using improved clinch" and "braid -> mono with drop loops using uni-to-uni". Landed 30lb+ stripers during C&R spring run and landed chopper blues on the surf (Braid to mono using uni-to-uni, then improved clinch to a popper)... Very curious about what the reason is for people who don't recommend it on braid.

Oh yea, on a recent outing, I hooked onto 6 cownose rays in a single night. In all cases, the 30lb power pro braid snapped. The weakest link was the braid line itself and not any of the knots that I used. I only lost one due to locked down drag. I brought all the other ones close to me, but didn't have a net and the line broke as I was pulling them up by hand (with gloves of course).


----------



## Jwalker (Jan 18, 2014)

I can't give you a good reason. When I first started using braid the packages always had some different knot on them. The clinch wouldn't hold but imp would, so that's what I used. In saltwater the fish pull a lot harder than in fresh and I just don't want to take any chances if I hook into something really nice.


----------



## digiRAMbo (Dec 16, 2015)

Jwalker said:


> I can't give you a good reason. When I first started using braid the packages always had some different knot on them. The clinch wouldn't hold but imp would, so that's what I used. In saltwater the fish pull a lot harder than in fresh and I just don't want to take any chances if I hook into something really nice.


Ahh, gotcha. So it's more of a precaution than a prevention. Thanks for the info - now I don't feel too bad about using improved clinch on braid. I am 99% saltwater/brackish guy and I only know and use these:

1. Improved clinch (to tie to swivels/lures)
2. Uni-to-uni (to tie two different lines together)
3. Drop loops (usually hi-lo, but sometimes a single drop loop)
4. Palomar (to tie big circle hooks to drop loops)
5. Double overhand (when I don't want to use a swivel for tandem rigs - similar to how spec rigs are sold)
6. FG (to tie braid to mono/fluoro on baitcasters for lures)
7. Snell (to tie hooks for fish finders)


----------



## Jwalker (Jan 18, 2014)

Just checked spiderwire's website and they show the improved clinch as a knot you can use with braid. I still like palomar better for tying on a swivel.


----------



## nhunter344 (Oct 14, 2016)

In smaller diameter braid, a clinch knot will slip (at least in my experience). Maybe up to 10lb or so. Heavier than that I use a uni or palomar to terminal and an FG from braid to flouro leader. Under 10lb test I just use a uni to uni for braid to leader as its not worth the time to tie the FG. I invented my own way of tying the FG where I don't have an issue tying it on the kayak in 3 foot chop with little light in a 15kt wind. I'm sure someone else has stumbled upon it as well. If I ever get my lazy butt to edit some videos, Ill post it up my method here.

Another bit of advice I picked up somewhere is when tying knots with braid, double the amount of loops the knot calls for (i.e 10 wraps for a uni instead of 5). Overkill in most cases but it doesn't hurt.


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

Jwalker said:


> Before i started saltwater fishing, a clinch and imp clinch were the only knots i had ever tied. I have seen the imp clinch work with braid on 10" bass up to 40+" musky and pike. That being said, in the last 5 years of saltwater fishing i have never tied an imp clinch. Been learning all the different knots and using them. Uni seems to get the most use now. If i am tying braid to terminal i use the palomar. Drumdum where is he video on the FG you are talking about? That is the next one i want to learn.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjzUb5QRKuk
js


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

another important point for the FG knot
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LD1gWbp9zKo
js


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Thanks for tracking those down js1172..


----------



## Jwalker (Jan 18, 2014)

Thanks. Makes a lot more sense than the way I was looking at to tie the fg.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Best knot for braid to terminal tackle was shown to me by a guide...........don't know the name............go through the eye of the swivel/hook......back through again the same direction.........pull tight.....then tie a seven turn uni...........never had it slip since I started using it.


----------



## Maury T (Jul 5, 2020)

Jwalker said:


> Before i started saltwater fishing, a clinch and imp clinch were the only knots i had ever tied. I have seen the imp clinch work with braid on 10" bass up to 40+" musky and pike. That being said, in the last 5 years of saltwater fishing i have never tied an imp clinch. Been learning all the different knots and using them. Uni seems to get the most use now. If i am tying braid to terminal i use the palomar. Drumdum where is he video on the FG you are talking about? That is the next one i want to learn.


Go to you tube and hook up with Salt Strong. Youll get all the info and instruction for that awesome knot


----------



## saltwaterron47! (Mar 14, 2017)

go to youtube..search "tips with ty"...braid to leader.. very simple surgeons knot


----------



## james hunt (Mar 28, 2021)

FG for line to line, modified Uni for terminal (go through hook eye twice before you loop and wrap.)


----------



## WVHillBilly (Mar 16, 2021)

Thanks to youins guys I watched the videos.
I like the fg pinch way of tying that knot. 
top is gt with uni stop
bottom is fg
thanks again guys ... just need to practice a bit.


----------



## james hunt (Mar 28, 2021)

critical is maintaining pressure/tautness on the braid. I thread the braid through rod tip and then leaning the rod away from me. Then using any method that is easiest for you. I simply wrap braid around pinkie of my right hand. This gives me the use of both hands/fingers. Holding in teeth gives me headache (eye focus).


----------

